# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey0015 World's 1st Usb Debug Enable for All Samsung.Plan format IMEICERT & More

## mohamed73

* Gsm & Cdma Professional Key Team* * Happy To Announce* * GCProKey Update 0015*    *World's 1st & Unique Solution & Only Introduced by GcProKey*  *Added Samsung ENABLE USB Debug option for MOST Samsung Phones.* *How to Enable Usb Debug Option While Phone is Locked ?* Power On PhoneConnect Phone with Pc by Normal Usb CableInstall Samsung Drivers if NeededOpen GcProKey GSMTool Version 1.0.0.0011Click on Scan PortsSelect Modem Port ( of your connected Samsung Phone )Click on "Enable ADB"!!! Success !!!!.. As you see Success Written. It's SuccessFully Now Enabled Usb Debug*What is Enable ADB is for ?* If you want to Remove Pattern Lock without getting Lost Data. just Connect phone and Enable Usb Debug and bypass Pattern LockIf you want to Remove User Code without getting Lost Data. just Connect phone and Enable Usb Debug and bypass User CodeIf you want to Remove Screen Lock without getting Lost Data. just Connect phone and Enable Usb Debug and bypass Screen LockMany  other things can be done... Many Locks can be Bypass by this way. OR if  you want to do some thing with phone with ADB commands on LOCKED  phones.... This is What Solution we MADE for you.     *World's 1st & Unique Solution & Only Introduced by GcProKey* *Added Samsung plan format imeicert handling**Gcpro is only tool can write all samsung certificate*   *Added handle samsung msl code if present in certificate file.* no need reset efs for imei,unlock etc no need write qcn if not erased efs.    *Added factory unlock possible if msl code present in certificate file.** Improved adb related task.** Improved samsung imei write method.*    *Note:* *ENABLE  ADB option is used by most samsung. i can not test all phones made by  samsung. But it should work on MOST of them.incase if your phone not  worked with it, then you can write CUSTOM recovery and use remove  pattern adb. There is no other option to enable adb if this solution  fail.*     *Note2:* *Imeicert  in plan text format like all other tools use.you can use any other tool  imei certs now for write with GCPROKEY. All model should work 100%.  Tested on N910C,N910T,G800H most other qualcomm etc use repair imei  button when ask for certificate, select file if you want to do imeicert  write.. if you are using imeicert file you do not need to write anything  on imei,imei2 all automatic.*     *Sample 1* Using Version...1.0.0.0011
Selected Port VCP0 = COM11
Selected Model Samsung GSM
Selected Task SAM IMEI1 
SAMSUNG IMEI REPAIR & CERT WRITE STARTED... 
Searching Phone Please wait... 
Phone Found Wait...
TEST MODE OK..
Model := GT-I8552
UNIQID := CKxxxx
Phone IMEI := 35xxx
MSL CODE FOUND USING IT..
MSL Autho Pass.. 
Update IMEI Ok..
Update IMEI2 Ok..
SKEY := 0246
QCOM(QUALCOMM) detected..
Checking imeicert...
IMEISIGN PASS..
Checking imeicert2...
IMEISIGN2 PASS..
Update Simlock Ok..
Wifi_mac := 34xxx
Wifi_mac update ok.
Update SerialNumber ok..
Fixing FTM ok..
Repairing finish. 
All Finish.. 
!!! SUCCESS !!!! 
Total Time Take...00:00:56
Log Saved     *Sample 2 Enabling Usb Debug* Using Version...1.0.0.0011
Selected Port ssudmdm0000 = COM39
Selected Model Samsung GSM
Selected Task SAMSUNG ENABLE ADB 
SAMSUNG ENABLE ADB STARTED... 
Searching Phone... 
Phone Found Please Wait...
Sending Loader...
BASE(SM-N900)
VER(I9300XWUGML4/I9300ODDGML4/I9300DDUGNB1/I9300XWUGML4)
HIDVER(I9300XWUGML4/I9300ODDGML4/I9300DDUGNB1/I9300XWUGML4)
MNC(24)
MCC(404)
PRD(GT-I9300RWDINS)
SN(RZ1C9192V9R)
IMEI(353743050349073)
UN(CVTF1DA877BCF6F)
PN()
CON(AT,MTP)
LOCK(NONE)
LIMIT(FALSE)
SDP(RUNTIME)
HVID(Data:196609,Cache:262145,System:327681)
USER(OWNER)##
Loader Ready..
ADB IS NOW ENABLE ENJOY... 
!!! Success !!!! 
All job finish.. 
Restart Phone Manually before doing anything...   *Sample 3*  Using Version...1.0.0.0011
Selected Port VCP0 = COM4
Selected Model Samsung GSM
Selected Task SAM IMEI1 
SAMSUNG IMEI REPAIR & CERT WRITE STARTED... 
Searching Phone Please wait... 
Phone Found Wait...
TEST MODE OK..
Model := SM-G850Y
UNIQID := CRxxxxx
Phone IMEI := 35xxxxxx
MSL CODE FOUND USING IT..
MSL Autho Pass.. 
Update IMEI Ok..
SKEY := 0932
EXYNOS Type Detected..
Cert write ok..
Checking imeicert...
IMEICERT PASS..
Update Simlock Ok..
Wifi_mac := F4xxxxx
Wifi_mac update ok.
Update SerialNumber ok..
Fixing FTM ok..
Repairing finish. 
All Finish.. 
!!! SUCCESS !!!! 
Total Time Take...00:01:50     *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Successful Stories* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

